# Nantes Open 2008 Results



## Pedro (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ults=All+Results&competitionId=NantesOpen2008

Jean Pons with three sub-13 averages


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 2, 2008)

Jean Pons is back and better than ever! Wonder if he still does his RU F2Ls hehe, I guess it's pretty consistent. And Benjamin Sintes got 9.72 seconds solve  Wow, now so many people are getting sub 10 solves (Eric just got one too on the same day eh).


----------



## alexc (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the big gap in 3x3 blindfolded first and second place. 1:36 and 3:00.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2008)

Puzzle: Which of these results from Jean Pons is for 2x2x2 and not for 3x3x3?
12.90 11.91 12.05 11.83 14.21 = *12.29* 
12.02 11.22 12.84 12.34 12.84 = *12.40* 
13.08 12.97 11.61 14.68 12.06 = *12.70 *
14.88 12.34 9.46 14.30 20.88 = *13.84*

2 more quick questions:
1) Did anyone find my timer?
2) Who broke my BIG 3x3x3?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Puzzle: Which of these results from Jean Pons is for 2x2x2 and not for 3x3x3?
> 12.90 11.91 12.05 11.83 14.21 = *12.29*
> 12.02 11.22 12.84 12.34 12.84 = *12.40*
> 13.08 12.97 11.61 14.68 12.06 = *12.70 *
> 14.88 12.34 9.46 14.30 20.88 = *13.84*



That's funny!

Wow, Arnaud - you're really getting faster now on 3x3x3! Very nice, very consistent average in the first round!

Oh, but you'd better practice Master Magic some more - my daughter Rebecca moved back ahead of you in the average list on that one this weekend.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, but you'd better practice Master Magic some more - my daughter Rebecca moved back ahead of you in the average list on that one this weekend.



But I finally moved ahead of her at DC. I think my single's also a little bit better


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2008)

You just motivated me to do > 5 solves every week on the Magics Mike. There is no way I am gonna get beat by a kid , especially a girl  . The only practise I did for Master Magic was to get sub 10 with flipping only (failed, got 11.30) and the same One-Handed (got 16.11)

For 3x3x3 my look-ahead is becoming ridiculous (thanks to FMC) I only know the basic (4 look last layer) OLL's, but during teamsolves I have actually managed to force OLL-skips 3 times (out of about 10). It might have happened more often if Sven wasn't complaining about me wanting to do "weird stuff". I am wondering if learning "OLL-with-the-last-pair-out" is a good idea?

I am still using keyhole + 4 look last layer. My "Fridrich" F2L is getting faster, but keyhole is much more consistent AND faster.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> You just motivated me to do > 5 solves every week on the Magics Mike. There is no way I am gonna get beat by a kid , especially a girl  . The only practise I did for Master Magic was to get sub 10 with flipping only (failed, got 11.30) and the same One-Handed (got 16.11)


I figured it might motivate you. But she keeps getting better, so it should be interesting to see how it goes at the US Open. 

Oh, and by the way, flipping in 11.30 is amazing! And I've honestly not tried OH, but 16.11 sounds pretty impressive for that too. (I don't think I've ever managed sub-17 two-handed flipping.)



> I am still using keyhole + 4 look last layer. My "Fridrich" F2L is getting faster, but keyhole is much more consistent AND faster.


So cool - maybe you can get it sub-20 now!

And Dan, yeah I had noticed. I figured it wouldn't take you long to take care of that deficiency once I teased you about it a little.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Puzzle: Which of these results from Jean Pons is for 2x2x2 and not for 3x3x3?
> 12.90 11.91 12.05 11.83 14.21 = *12.29*
> 12.02 11.22 12.84 12.34 12.84 = *12.40*
> 13.08 12.97 11.61 14.68 12.06 = *12.70 *
> ...



yeah, how come he has a worse avg on 2x2?


----------



## guusrs (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Arnaud,

What happened with FMC. With DNS you stole my score
Who is Frédéric Meinnel? 30 moves is very good, 3rd on the world ranking.
Do you have the FMC scramble for me? 

Greetz

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2008)

For FMC I only found I couple of 35-ish solutions and didn't write them down (I consider everything above my PB of 33 "not good enough").
Eventually I ran out of time.

Frédéric Meinnel is a young French Cuber who only did FMC a couple of times on a French forum. He learned it from the tutorial on this site. He got a decent start (about 23 moves F2L), did an OLL that cancelled 3 moves with the F2L and got PLL skip. He is pretty talented and understands what he is doing (I taught him about insertions and he already knew commutators) so he is someone that might become pretty good soon, but this solve was pretty lucky.

I don't have the scramble anymore, but I found it pretty tough.
Lars found a nice beginning, but probably finished with a regular F2L, OLL, PLL so he didn't get a good result.


----------



## FredM (Jun 22, 2008)

I know I'm late for posting these and I don't know if it still interests anyone but I have the scrambles of the Nantes Open.

9.72 by BenJ
L' U2 R F2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F' L B' D2 U2 B L2 F'
XCross very easily seen on white face, and he got OLL Skip by inserting with RU2R'

Fewest Moves 
B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B' R U R2 D B U B F2 L' D'


----------

